# Reuben Wonton Appetizers with homemade 1000 Island dressing



## bknox (Oct 19, 2009)

*Corned Beef Brisket*

1 Corned Beef Brisket with spice packet
3/4 cup Mustard
3/4 cup Honey or Brown Sugar

In a large pot boil corned beef brisket with contents of spice packet for 45 minutes per pound. Ours was 4 lbs so we boiled it for 3 hours. Mix together Honey and Mustard and make 1000 Island dressing while your waiting.

Carefully remove brisket from water and place in a backing dish or pan. I do not use a rack as it sometimes is near impossible to remove. Glaze with Honey Mustard mixture and bake at 375 degrees for 25 to 30 minutes. Remove and allow to rest for a half hour or as long as you can before tearing into it.

*1000 Island dressing
*
1 1/2 cups Mayo
1/4 cup Chili Sauce (didn't have chili sauce so I used 1 Tablespoon Sambal)
2 Tablespoons chopped Red Pepper
2 chopped hard boiled Eggs
1/3 Cup chopped green olives (22 and I remove pimentos)
6 sweet cocktail pickles, chopped
2 Tablespoons minced green onions
1 Tablespoon Paprika
Salt and Pepper

Keep in mind when chopping that this is for dressing so chop things small. Mix every thing together in a bowl. Done! Or go buy a bottle.

*Reuben Wontons*

1 Cup chopped or shredded Corned beef
1 Cup grated Swiss Cheese
1/4 Cup drained Sauerkraut
20 or more Wonton Wrappers
Oil for deep frying

Mix Corned Beef, Swiss Cheese and Sauerkraut. Wrap in wonton and deep fry until golden brown. Serve with home made 1000 Island or Russian dressing if you like and a nice beer. Makes about 20. 

As a post cook note, I would probably add hot mustard to the filling.

YouTube - Corned Beef - Reuben Wonton Appetizer


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 19, 2009)

Those sound really really good.
And we just made a corned beef brisket recently, darn it!

But what a great excuse to get another one!


----------



## bknox (Oct 19, 2009)

I am with you brother! I don't need much of excuse to cook up corned beef.

Enjoy,
Bryan


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 19, 2009)

These sound great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will definitely have to try these!  

Barbara


----------



## danpeikes (Oct 19, 2009)

sounds awesome.  I like making mini ruben appatizers.  I use cornbeef chips, which are the bits that come off when they slice it, from a local butcher/deli that makes their own.


----------



## letscook (Oct 20, 2009)

I have made these but lil different, They are great either way, same ingredients but I just pu a small pc of corn beef then lil sauerkraut, then lil pc of cheese on top then close it up. But think Ill try your way next time. mixing them altogether ahead time would make them go together quicker.

Now that i think about it - got the recipe from here- at this link
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/reuben-bites-57176.html


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2009)

Reubens, won tons, what's not to love!  Sounds great. Maybe I will make them for dinner one night with my cranberry brie wontons for dessert! 

Seriously, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Jeff G. (Oct 26, 2009)

Sounds great, but I will substitute horseradish sauce for the dressing.  I thousand Island.. but only on salads..


----------

